# 빨 리 쯫아가. 쯫아가 라 고



## shiningstar

Hi,

Firstly, I apologize if the title of this thread offensive. Believe me I have no idea what it is and in fact, that's what I want to know. 

"빨리 쯫아가. 쯫아가 라 고" 
This is from an English subtitle of a movie called "A Better Tomorrow". The scene is taking place in Thailand and lead actor was escaping from a trap. One of his foes says something to his men in Thai. The movie translated those words in a form like the one I wrote above. 

Could any one translate it to English please? Thanks in advance.

PS: I wrote these words in Google translation and you know the results :d


----------



## stupoh

쫓아가다 means pursue or chase, so:

"Quick, chase him! I said, chase him!"


----------



## shiningstar

stupoh said:


> 쫓아가다 means pursue or chase, so:
> 
> "Quick, chase him! I said, chase him!"



Thank you very much stupoh.


----------

